# Einen LED Kubus bauen



## _voodoo (12. November 2008)

Hallo sehr geehrte Helfergemeinde,
ich habe kürzlich diesen Clip bei youtube gesehen und möchte mir sowas direkt
selber bauen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj3_v7xCyJ0&fmt=18

Nun denke ich dass es nicht besonders schlau wäre direkt ein solches 16*16*16
Ding zu bauen, und denke mir 3*3*3 tut es für den Anfang sicher auch, um erstmal
ein Verständnis dafür zu bekommen.

Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass ich am Computer die LEDs steuere, also sämtliche
Muster nicht von der hardware gespeichert werden. Ich bräuchte also eine Schaltung
die zwischen PC und dem Würfel hängt, welche die kodierten an-aus-Befehle
dekodiert / demultiplext und entsprechend die LEDs an oder aus macht und die
Farbe / Helligkeit regelt.

Hoffentlich macht das geschriebene Sinn und jmd. von kann mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2008)

Grüss Dich

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du schon auf diese Seiten gestossen bist.
Gucks Dir halt mal an und lese Dich durch.

http://entropia.de/wiki/LED-Cube
http://board.gulli.com/thread/1058414-led-cube-bauenwichtig/
http://www.cccmz.de/wiki/index.php/Led_Cube

Wenns nicht das gesuchte war, nochmal melden.


----------



## NomadSoul (12. November 2008)

Dazu empfehle ich : http://www.das-labor.org/


----------



## Kralle99 (21. September 2009)

Tach Leute,

ich hab folgendes auf YouTube gefunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Wlle8P84A

Die verkaufen Bausätze für 5x5x5 Cubes (oder auch nur die Platinen) und die Software sieht mal richtig geil aus. Ein Winamp-Plugin gibts auch.

mfg
Kralle


----------

